# Reusing and re-canning



## HotelCalifornia (Oct 28, 2008)

How good of an idea is it to reuse old cans and jars for re-canning? What process do you need to take in order to fully clean them before reusing? No telling how long some of my fruits and veggies have been canned for! lol


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

You can get some great non-toxic cleaning agents at your local home brew store if you have one.


----------



## westbrook (Oct 28, 2008)

Ball, Kerr, Mason or any combination of names on canning jars are made to be frozen or boiled!

I wash then with soap and water, then sterilize then in boiling water before refilling to be pressure canned or waterbath canned.

I do NOT use cans or any glass jar for canning. I only use those vessels made for this process.


----------

